# Mathey-Tissot



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been googling to find some more information on Mathey-Tissot. It looks like they were a decent old Swiss manufacturer many years ago, but I'm wondering what happend to the name since?

A relative gave me this watch a couple of years ago as he bought it for himself, but didnt like it. He only paid about Â£10 for it. Is it a fake or are Mathey-Tissots basic quartz watches now?










I would have posted this in the Swiss section, but I think it's probably Chinese built with a Japanese movement and a Swiss name!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No - that's not a fake. Actually it's a fairly common Mathey-Tissot version - seen a few of 'em.

Dunno if the brand is still generally active but may still be sold in some foreign climes, probably at the higher end of cheap quartz.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This looks not bad really, BUT, wtf are they doing nowadays with the miniscule crown they fit to a lot of Q watches. Yeha, I know you only need (in theory at least) adjust the watch every solstice or so, but to me the tiny crown is just a joke.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

This box is from a watch that my mother bought my father circa 1960. I still have the watch. Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lemmie see!

I've seen some of their vintage Swiss pieces and they certainly do look very fine.

I'll have to make do with this one for now. Wrist shot for those who might be interested:


----------

